# help us become a bigger company



## Lupen The Third

皆さんこんにちは！お元気していますか？

私は今日日本語の練習をするため、以下の文章を日本語に訳したくなりましたが、思ったより難しかったです。すみませんが、どなたかお手伝いしてくださいませんか？

さて、私が考えた文章は、「Your collaboration will help us to become a bigger company」です。このBiggerは「より偉くなる」、「サービスが上達できる」、「より大きくなる」などの意味を表す言葉とします。

私が作ったのは「この様な協会を通じて、弊社はよりよくなると思われます」です。或いは、「この様な協会のお陰で、弊社はさらによくなると思われます」です。

どうでしょうか？合っていますか？

どうぞよろしくお願いします！


----------



## lolmansfloris

Lupen The Third said:


> 皆さんこんにちは！お元気していますか？
> 
> 私は今日日本語の練習をするため、以下の文章を日本語に訳したくなりましたが、思ったより難しかったです。すみませんが、どなたかお手伝いしてくださいませんか？
> 
> さて、私が考えた文章は、「Your collaboration will help us to become a bigger company」です。このBiggerは「より偉くなる」、「サービスが上達できる」、「より大きくなる」などの意味を表す言葉とします。
> 
> 私が作ったのは「この様な協会を通じて、弊社はよりよくなると思われます」です。或いは、「この様な協会のお陰で、弊社はさらによくなると思われます」です。
> 
> どうでしょうか？合っていますか？
> 
> どうぞよろしくお願いします！



日本語お上手ですね。
「ご協力のお陰で、弊社は更に上達できると思います。」と思うけど。


----------



## Lupen The Third

lolmansfloris さん、

お返事、どうも有り難うございました！とても助かりました！


----------



## Tonky

"Your collaboration" の "you" とは誰を指しますか？　また "collaboration" は具体的にどのような内容ですか？
「あなたの会社」であれば、「貴社のご協力」という言葉を使ったほうが良いかと思います。話し言葉であれば「御社」もあります。
また、一般的な言葉であれば「ご協力」ですが、「協力」だと相手次第では少し失礼にあたる場合もあり、「ご指導」「ご支援」「ご尽力」など別のいろいろな候補があります。collaborationの内容によってどの言葉が適切かは変わってきます。
また、会社が大きくなることを日本語では「繁栄(する)」といいます。

-皆様のご協力(ご支援、ご指導…etc)をいただいて(賜り)、はじめて弊社の繁栄があります。
-貴社のご協力が、弊社の繁栄につながります。
-弊社の繁栄は、貴社のご協力があってこそです。
-貴社のご協力なくして、弊社の繁栄は考えられません。

前後の文脈なしにどのような文が良いかは決められませんが、ご参考まで。
(なお、自然なビジネス日本語では、自分の側が繁栄するという言い方をすることは稀です。これは、あくまでも訳です。）


----------



## Lupen The Third

詳しいお返事、有り難うございました。

それでは、もう少し文脈について書きます。

X社は自分の会社であるとします。ということで、メッセージを送るのは「弊社」です。「弊社」はその加入者様にファックス番号、又はメールアドレスまで色々とお知らせし、ある必要事項も送ります。この必要事項には加入者様との情報連携をさらに良いものとするためのものとして、「何とかさんの姓名、電話番号」などのことが書いてあります。最後に、X社は加入者様からのすべての返信、特に加入者様に記入して頂く必要事項を待つ間に、「Your collaboration will help us to become a bigger company」を言います。と言う文脈でした。

助かりますか？


----------



## Tonky

なるほど、よくわかりました。
ただ、その場合は日本語で使われるフレーズで一般的なビジネスメールの文章は

-ご加入者の皆様のご理解・ご協力のもと、弊社はより一層のサービス向上に努めて参ります。
または
-ご加入者の皆様よりご返信いただきました情報を、弊社サービスの向上に役立てるよう尽力して参ります。

といった感じになるかと思います。

また、少し翻訳調の文章になっても問題ないようでしたら、

-皆様のご理解とご協力をいただくことにより、弊社はよりよいサービスをご提供できると考えています。

という文であれば、元の文章の意味をあまり変えずに自然な日本語になります。
なお、顧客からの返信が必要だとのことですので、「ご協力」だけでなく、「ご理解」という言葉も併記するのが日本では一般的だと思います。


----------



## Lupen The Third

いつもとても詳しいご説明を有り難うございます。確かに、文脈を教えない時、どんな言葉を使うか分かりにくいことですね。でも、Tonkyさんのお陰で、とても助かりました！！


----------



## Tonky

そうですね。
ところで、今さっき、もっと簡単で普通のビジネス文を見つけました　少し印象は違うかもしれませんが、

-弊社サービス向上のために、皆様のご協力をお願い申し上げます。


----------



## Lupen The Third

色々と言えますね。わざわざ有り難うございます！


----------



## Lupen The Third

皆さん今晩は。お元気ですか？

この投稿についてはもう色々とアドバイスしてもらっていますが、今日次の文章について考えていました。「皆様のご理解とご協力をいただくことにより、ｘはよりよい協会をご提供できると確信しております」。つまり、前教えてくださったのは「皆様のご理解とご協力をいただくことにより、ｘはよりよいサービスをご提供できると考えています」でありますが、今回は「サービス」および「考えています」の代わりに「協会」、「確信しております」を書いてみましたが、それでもよろしいでしょうか？意味は大丈夫でしょうか？

色々と知りたいので、よろしくお願いします！


----------

